# New Paphs arrived



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello,

My birthday is coming very soon, here are a few Paphs I received today.
Some are tiny young plants, but all are very healthy!
Enjoy.


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

from top left to right bottom:
P. sangii, helenae album, stonei album, javanicum album, dianthum album, armeniacum album, micranthum glanzeanum, vietnamense album, esquirolei album and lowii album


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2007)

Omg - To Die For!!!


----------



## Roy (Nov 2, 2007)

Not big on colors Paul. :rollhappy:


----------



## toddybear (Nov 2, 2007)

Some excellent breeding stock!


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> Omg - To Die For!!!



hum, well, some of these albino Paphs are really hard to find, I was lucky to find all of them with the same producer!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful collection. Wish I would get a birthday surprise like that. I would think I was in orchid heaven. 

That must be a great dealer, with all those unusual ones.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck to you, I understand some can be difficult!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, good stuff. Where are you from and who is the vendor?


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Wow, good stuff. Where are you from and who is the vendor?



I bought them in Germany (I'm French), to Nebojscha Popow. He is a good Paph grower and producer, his plants are always very healthy!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, my friend Boscha. Yes he has some very interesting stuff. I wish I could get to Germany to visit soon. Maybe if the U.S. Dollar rises above equivilency w/ the Eschruto!


----------



## Paul (Nov 2, 2007)

Well it's true that € is very expensive now (interesting for me to buy your plants), but Popow's plants are not very expensive compared to US sources for some plants... Maybe just difficult to get some CITES to export to USA


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe he'll come to the 19 WOC and I can get some from him there. 
What a nice collection there. 
WOW!

Craig


----------



## Corbin (Nov 2, 2007)

great haul! I am going to show my wife and maybe I'll get a bigger birthday


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2007)

happy early birthday!!! good haul you got there


----------



## jay (Nov 3, 2007)

What an amazing birthday! :clap: :drool:

I think I am most intrigued by the Paph. lowii var. album. I did not know such a thing existed. I have been trying to do searches to see a picture of the flower but have come up empty handed. Does anyone have a picture?

The only thing I could find was a flask of Paph. lowii 'Albino Beauty' CHM/AOS x self for $700, but they did not have a picture either.

Jay


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all,

Paul, could you please send me the site address of the Popow's plants if there is any? How can I find it? Where could I look the list/catalogue? Thank you in advance, anyway...

regards, Thanasis


----------

